# 2006 MS Manistee Fun Tourney Report



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The 11th Annual Michigan-Sportsman.com Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament is now history.

I'll let the other guys give the details, but suffice it to say that this year's event was bigger and better than ever. I believe 21 teams were entered and a great time was had by all who attended.

Caznik, Trouttracker, and the boys from the Fishdog Co., Mark and Steve, did an excellent job as they always do.

Fishing was a bit tough for most boats and while Team Caznik and Team Pete n' RePete did take quite a few fish they were all a bit too small to get them into the money. Once again the difference between 5th Place and 1st was about ten lbs. total with five fish being weighed.

I'm sure there will be more reports as the lads filter home from another awesome weekend.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Was great having you aboard the Toy Box and due to your excellent driving put us in 5th place.The fishing this weekend was very tough when we have been boxing out in the previous weekends by 9am.

Thanks Fishdog Co. for your sponsorship of another great M/S outing and was happy to see all the ole regulars along with some new faces I am trying to put names on.

Larry


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I wish my wife and I could have made it there in time Saturday, our pier catch may have been up there!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Guys,
I will be posting the results to this fun event tomarrow morning in the tournament forum in the cold water area. The web site has been down every time I been trying to put it up. So check it out tomarrow morning.

Thanks,

Caznik


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Another great event!! I would also like to thank everyone that was involved with putting this event together and thanks to the FishDog guys for the prizes.

Even though we had a tough time finding fish on Sat (they were not where I left them Fri night) it was a great two days and we still ended up with a respectable box. SalmonBoys cooler was about full to the brim with fillets (I told him he could fish with me ... but he had to take home ALL of the fish:lol: ).

Did not get to talk with/meet more of you ... I was too busy burning my fingers while trying to turn the brats, polish and italian sausages with my fillet knife and a plastic spoon.  

Certianly was a long day though. I came up the night before, so I wouldn't have to get up so early and drive up. But ... somebody had the great idea :idea: that we needed to be up at 3am, so that we could drive over to the ramp and beat the crowds. Well since we only had to drive across the parking lot to get to the ramp ... the plan worked ... we were the first two boats there.:lol:


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Another great time. Did'nt get the box I'd hoped for on saturday, but then thats been the problem all year :sad: . Met alot of old faces and some new ones, hope to see more next year.

Thanks to Rich, Larry, and Milt for working out all the details and to the Fishdog guys for the great prizes.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks Caz, Larry, and Whit (our MC) for putting this together. Thanks Fishdog guys for sponsoring this, the great prizes, and your generous hospitality. This is one of my favorite events of the year.

Thanks also to Don and Ben for putting up with me this weekend as well. We didn't kill the fish, but caught plenty and had a great weekend aboard Don's boat.

Great meeting the new guys and seeing plenty of the regulars. The feast after fishing was fantastic, thanks to all for bringing your best.

Congrats to the winners, especially Jim and crew for their first place finish. Great job guys.

I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Another great outing. Thanks to Caz, Larry and Whit for putting it all together and the Fish Dog fellas for sponsering the tournyment. Fished with Matt(bluedevil), Casey, Don (Backlash) on MAtt's boat, thanks for the ride Matt. We put the fishes to bed Friday night south of the peir about 3 miles, went back Saturday morning and managed a decent box to take 4th place. A great time for sure and all ready have our site reserved again for next year. Also want to say thanks to Rick(castfishhoge) for the ride Sunday night, great way to end the weekend.


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

Guys, Thanks For Putting On A Great Event........ Food Was Awesome, Prizes Were Great, And The Weather Was Awesome........ We Did Place........ Last Place, We Tried The River For Some Bigger Fish, Had Them On But Couldn't Land Them...... Thanks Again.....

Jeff
Team Zoobydoo


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks go out to Rich and Larry for another great time. It was nice to see and talk to everyone and we're already making plans far next year. I had a great time fish and sitting around the camp fire talking.

I just received the photo from Fishdog Dave this morning and here is the story behind it:

Saturday most of us were beet and just wanted to relax around the fire. The wife decided that they wanted to take a boat and go for a ride. Little did we know that they had a plan?










Pictured from left to right: Candy (friends of Mark and Darla), my wife Connie and Misadjusted Darla (Mark-Adjusted3's wife)

This was their first time out by themselves and end up going 1 for 3 at the pier heads. Here they are holding a nice Coho. I think they were watching how we do things closer then we thought.

Steve


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh my!!!

Steve, I am still hearing about these girls exploits!. They had a ball out there by themselves. BUT......

The next day I found 1 broken rod, 2 missing lures a screwed up wire rod.....and I don't care. Darla was telling me some of the stuff they were running like a teaser and meat head WITHOUT THE MEAT, pink lures and anything else that looked pretty. Was a scream. They said they received A LOT of looks from other boats seeing a 3 women crew in a decked out Lund. And to top it all off, they were doing harbor patrol!!

They are already making plans to do this again next year but they are going to run Steve's boat next time!

Mark


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

that is so funny, rick and i were on our way out sat night and i say to him hey check out those girls in that lund looks like there havin fun! as we passed them i asked if they was havin any luck and they all piped up that they was!! i had no idea that that was there first solo trip, runnin up and down the channel way to go girls!!


wish my wife would give it a try


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

adjusted3 said:


> Oh my!!!
> 
> Steve, I am still hearing about these girls exploits!. They had a ball out there by themselves. BUT......
> 
> ...


 
Video! We want video! Your comments above about lures and choosing them is a riot. Did they get on the radio and chatter at all?


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I was out there and ran over to them to say HI. I tried to call them on the radio to make sure they were doing OK, they never turned it on. They never thought about it. 

They managed to set lines, with planer boards and all but turning that little knob on the prime piece of safety equipment just never crossed there mind. I guess they were safe though...I can just here it now "This is Coast Guard Station Manistee on Channel 16, there is 3 girls is a blue Lund and they are going down fast, we are requesting any willingh an able boats in the area to assist"

There would have been 250 boats been pulling lines and running there as fast as they could! 

I have to hand it to these 3, they are tremendous. Not only did they hang with the boys all weekend, they out fished me that night! 

Great job ladies!

Dave


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Your comments above about lures and choosing them is a riot.


 

Might there be a new team in the making for next year?!!!! Who's going to give up their boat?!!  

Kudos to the ladies, that is awesome...you are some fortunate guys!!!!

Hope to make it next year to witness the festivities first hand!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Those gals are impressive and the other halves oughta consider themselves fortunate for a few reasons:


Most wives wouldn't even have considered coming to this event (mine included).
Most wouldn't have even though of going on a boat ride by themselves.
Most wouldn't have had the foggiest idea on how even begin to set ANY lines.
Most wouldn't have been able to land the fish IF they did get it on the hook.
Treasure them ... he!! I can't even get mine to go out with me in the boat.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

That is some great stuff. When Bev learned they decided to go fishing she said to me. "If I had known they were going fishing I would have went, I know how to use the downriggers."


HAHAHAHA....

I love it....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

This thread shows promise for next year's tourney. I can see it all now..................

By the way Six it sounds like the Fair Lady Beverly would drop a ride in your boat in a second to be on Team Powderin' My Nose!!!! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> This thread shows promise for next year's tourney. I can see it all now..................
> 
> By the way Six it sounds like the Fair Lady Beverly would drop a ride in your boat in a second to be on Team Powderin' My Nose!!!! :lol:


That's team Coho!:lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> That's team Coho!:lol:


Ha,Ha,Ha:lol: 

They thought about that name Tim but they did not want to be called Ho's so they decided on "SheDogs"

So no "Ho's" but Female dogs? :lol: 

Steve


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

They are already making plans to fish MY boat in next years event and have Rob/Steve/myself fish Steve's boat..........

I can't wait!!!

Mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Any word on who won the Sunday big fish contest sponsored by the Fishdog guys?

That is great that the girls want in. Gotta love it!


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have the results out in the truck, I will get them posted in a few.

Mark


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

A few names to consider for the girls: 

"Team NoBro's"

"Queens for Kings"

"The Hot Flashes"



Dave


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thefishdog said:


> A few names to consider for the girls:
> "Team NoBro's"
> "Queens for Kings"
> "The Hot Flashes"
> Dave


I'm not married to any of these gals and they don't know where I live so here goes.................

Fishin' Bimbos!

Three Gals and a Boat!

Fishin' Queens!

I've got a couple of others, but if I posted them they WOULD find out where I lived and/or........and worse......tell my wife!!!!! :lol:


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think they are sticking to SheDogs

Big fish for Sunday results.......

We paid down 6 places---

1st Pete/Repete- 18-7 
2nd Rat City Hooker 17-0
3rd TadPole 14-5
4th SixShooter 13-8
5th Catfishhoge 12-10
6th Reelfun 11-10

Thanks everyone. 

Mark/Dave/Steve


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I took a few pic from the Labor day outing and thought I would share a few. 

This is a great event and thanks got out to everyone that played. It was an enjoyable 5 days laughing/fishing with great friends.

Dave and I got our boats in the water and I took a photo of our shared dock. For those that have a concern about not having a big enough boat to attend these club tourneys, rest assured that most of us run smaller (16-19) boats.










My crew for Sat-

Darla-










And Rob & Candi-










A few friendly faces that most will know-

Steve Arends- (What did I just put in my mouth? That crap is HOT!)










Midway and Blue Bass-










Fishdog Dave-










Candi-










A couple of friends from Sunday evening- Ken and his daughter Leslie-










And a not so friendly face-










Darla and Candi from Friday morning


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dave took a great shot of me racing across the water Sat eve. I was WOT at the time. My passenger was Rob-










And a few photos from the SheDogs and their Sat evening exploits-

Candi working a fish to the boat-










The Net gal Connie-










And the 3 of them with their King----Note the proud smiles boys!!










As with all great weekends, there come a time to put the boats on the trailers and head for home- Steve doing just that-










Again, Thanks for the memories friends! Darla & I had a blast. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice report, and killer pics. You guys are killin me!


----------

